# Bearded Dragons Licence required??



## Trouta (Mar 6, 2012)

i have a licence for my MD Python but am looking at a new tank which comes with 2 bearded dragons in it. Do they require licence as well, i no i am covered with my licence just unsure whether the sellar has a licence she hasnt answered my question, so does she need a licence to have/sell them just wondering how i would go putting down the seller on my records if she doesnt have one


----------



## brayden49 (Mar 7, 2012)

In nsw you must be licensed to buy/sell. I cant see adelaide being any different.


----------



## Trouta (Mar 7, 2012)

Hmm thx Brayden, im really only wanting the tank, but apparently its comes with the 2 dragons quite expensive ones to by the sounds of it $195 just for one she paid one is a central and one is an inland. So if she doesnt have a licence, presume she doesnt, does that mean ill just have to miss out on my tank and by the sounds of it a coupla beautiful lizards to, as i would have to log it who i bought it from wouldnt it

Wondering like my snake i didnt need a licence to get her just need one to sell her, so if my girlfriend bought the tank and lizards would she need a licence to own the lizards or are they like the snake dont need one to own for the moment


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 7, 2012)

Just a hint, tell her to research inland and central bearded dragons. She might discover that they are umm, quite similar to say it nicely. And I'd presume she doesn't have a license going by her information and what she paid, or she bought them from a pet store.
Anyway point is, if she hasn't got a license well, you have the right to make your decisions. But I personally wouldn't. And yeh if she had one all her license info would have to be in your log book.


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 7, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> And I'd presume she doesn't have a license going by her information and what she paid, or she bought them from a pet store.




I thought to buy from a petstore you still need a license?? If she doesnt have a license she either bought them from someone dodgy or perhaps they are wild caught?? I wouldnt buy them if she doesnt have a license though, you will have them illegally then & if ever found out, you could lose your collection, licensed animals & all.


By the way, i love your choice of words 'inland & central are quite similar'......:lol: Identical even!!


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes I meant if she bought from a pet store she would have a license. Not that it matters with some people's lack of knowledge though. 
And exactly 

Haha and I was trying to be nice about it  sometimes, people need to find out themselves. I'm just interested as to WHY she's selling them?


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 7, 2012)

in SA cant u keep one reptile without a license?


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> in SA cant u keep one reptile without a license?



you can keep some species without a license, beardies arn't on the list though.

Department of Environment and Natural Resources - Native animal permit categories


----------



## Trouta (Mar 7, 2012)

Hehe thx for the info guys yeah inland and central do sound the same lol. I dont no much about lizards lol. I was just scrolling through some adds looking for a new tank and came across exactly the tank i have now, which would mount perfectly on top of my old one, i really want the tank as there very expensive to buy brand new and are affordable at a 2nd hand price lol. This one just happens to come with 2 beardeds lol. Yeah i no in S.A with my girlfriend her son and me we actually could of had 3 snakes one each without a licence and that would be fine as long as they were in seperate tanks, so thats why im unsure about the lizard stuff. She hasnt answered my question about a licence so presumming she hasnt. She said she was selling them as her kids have lost interest in them now. Its not looking good is it, damn i really want that tank lol


----------



## maddog-1979 (Mar 7, 2012)

there is a list of exempt species , that you dont need a permit to keep, mostly skinks and a couple of geckoes. 

then there is the basic reptiles list, which you can keep 1 animal on this list without a permit, this is alot of the more common reps, beardies , some monitors, morelias, aspidites

but to sell you need a permit no matter what.


----------

